# Bolivian Rams



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks goes to Tabatha for putting me in contact with a gentleman that had 6. I picked them up on Saturday, I believe I have 4m, 2f, all are a year old.

When I get home today what do I see










some other pics



















Man this is soooooooooo cool.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Does the guy you got the Rams have any more for sale.
Let me know as I am after some myself

They look amazing don't they 

Thanks


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

your a bastard ive been trying to breed my bolovian rams for like 6 months... nothing..


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL, wish I could tell you I did something special here. It is neat to watch them guard the eggs.


----------

